

Developers rest easier with JavaScript reversal - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/08/28/35TC-javascript2_1.html

======
jrockway
This article is horrifyingly bad. Most of the facts are wrong. Most of the
people that were quoted were wrong (having class-based OO will impact
performance on mobile devices? what?). Finally, the conclusion is wrong. (I
know I should expand on these points, but I think a quick read through will
render that unnecessary :)

Personally, I would be happiest if all non-essential features were removed
from the language and implemented as standard libraries. Once you have a
language with metaprogramming capabilities and an easy way to use libraries,
you have every language feature you'll ever need. The language would never
need to be redesigned again; you could just load a library to get the feature
of the day.

Unfortunately, it seems that language designers (and users) think that every
feature needs its own special syntax, and that means we have to deal with
bloated langauges like Javascript, ECMAScript 3.1, and ECMAScript 4 :)

(Yes, I think we should script web browsers with Lisp. Why not?)

